# Introducing .. The Fry Family



## Saffy (Sep 29, 2010)

Starting with our first little rabbit, Felix. Some of you will remember that he is how I found Rabbits Online. He was less than a year old when he became really ill and I scoured the internet for sites that could help - and came across you guys.

Sadly, Felix didn't even make one year old but he will always be remembered and loved. 






Then along came Benji. This is a recent photo of him but his stance is one that we grew to fear as he got to maturity! He absolutely terrorised us! He bit into a vein on my arm .. he attached himself to legs; or anything he could get hold of. He was, what my Nana used to say, a holy terror! We were seriously considering rehoming him if aspey didn't help to improve his disgusting teenage behaviour as my daughter wouldn't go out in the garden if he was out of his cage.






Fortunately, as you can see, he grew into a big softy .. full of character. He still has his "moments" but all in all he has been a rabbit amongst rabbits ! 

Benji became MY rabbit, because Hollie was so frightened of him, so of course she kept on and on until I agreed she could have another rabbit she could call her own ...

So .. introducing Mookie






Here she is checking out Benji. Before long we decided it would be nice to bond them .. and bond them we did. They were totally loved up with one another until Mookie sadly died earlier this year.






Above: Benji and Mookie in their favourite place in the garden. We would allow them to run free and eventually I decided to rabbit proof the fence at the side so they could have the run of the whole garden.

Little did I know what a cheeky rabbit Mookie would be. She's find a way into the neighbour's garden (which was full of lucious green grass - we just had gravel). She would bite her way through the fence, but instead of going through herself, she would entice Benji to go through first just in case I came out and found caught them before them got through.

This happened several times .. I would go out to check on them and Mookie would be sat, an innocent look on her little face, and there would be no sign of Benji ..because he'd gone through the fence! So he was the one who got in trouble while Miss. Princess Mookie was regarded as THE GOOD ONE. (Until I found out what she was actually doing)






A bitter sweet photo above. This was taken only a few days before Mookie passed to the bridge.

My initial thought after we buried Mookie, was no more .. I can't go through this any more. My eyes were swolen and red, my nose bulbous and snotty .. too many tears and heartache ..

So .. we got Luna. Hahah! We "thought" Benji looked lost and sad without Mookie - after all, they were cage mates for over 5 years.

We introduced them on the same day ..






This was taken the first day we got Luna. She was a tiddy little thing with this very strange habit of sticking her tongue out. Seriously .. she'd sit there and all of a sudden you would see this little pink tongue. In fact, this was the first thing I saw of her as I was talking to the lady I got her from and looked in the cage to the left of me and saw this little tongue sticking out ..











Laid out alongside Mike's flip flop!






After introducing them seperated by a cage we finally introduced them We were very wary as you will remember what a vicious little begger Benji was initially and we really didn't think he would take to another rabbit.

However ..






... as you can see






.. he was so patient 






and finally gave in.






This is my favourite picture of them. Love Beji's closed eyes .. BLISS !

Anyhoo .. I wanted to ask, will you all give Luna some thoughts for tomorrow .. she is in for her neuter.

She is harassing Benji by "jumping on his back .. cough" and has started dragging the bedding around from one place to another .. and has become a little bit skittish and restless when hugged, whereas prior to that she loved being cuddled and would sit licking you to death as she was stroked.

Do you know, the little devil has also started trying to escape like Mookie did! Is this a female thing I wonder? I've put wire netting round the bottom of the cage so they can't hide under it when I go out to get them in at night ... however, on one side I had to use plastic and yes, you've guessed it .. she bit a rabbit sized hole in it ... though she was very neat, I have to say! :halo

Tomorrow's the big day. The Head Nurse rang me today and said to bring some of her food in and if I thought it would help, Benji too, so that she would have less stress. Trouble is, I think it would stress Benji out more, and as he is getting to be an old man, I'd rather he stayed at home.

Prayers and good vibes for Luna tomorrow please.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 29, 2010)

*vibes* for luna.

can i have benji, pleaseeee?
he looks sooo squishy!:big kiss:


----------



## Saffy (Sep 29, 2010)

Hahah ... he's getting less squishy. It's obvious now that he was eating all Mookie's share of the food and at one point he was a barrel with a head! He's still squishy though, but I can now feel his bones!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 29, 2010)

Just found this one of Benji in the middle of a groom earlier this year ... the amount of fur we get off him is incredible for a short hair!

Luna still has her baby coat thankfully. My husband only has to LOOK at one of the rabbits to start sneezing so, no matter how much he loves them, it makes him bad if he strokes them. Runny nose, sneezing, red eyes , difficulty breathing. 






The above is Luna's Mum. Her Dad couldn't be seen sadly, as he had been sold onto a breeder as this lady only bred the one litter of Nethies. She has a fantastic set up with a huge orchard with ex battery hens running around and goodness knows how many rabbits.

The photo below looks like Benji is strangling Luna .. he wasn't .. honest. He had his arm around her!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 29, 2010)

What a great blog and beautiful pictures of your bunny's.


----------



## Yield (Sep 29, 2010)

Ohhh how cute  I love your bunnies.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank You Yield.

Well .. it's D day .. Have let Benji out of his cage and he's looking around for Luna. (I've been keeping them seperate at night due to the fact that Benji just has nowhere to hide is Luna gets amorous) The first thing I do in the morning is open the cage, then get Luna and set her down to join him.

I'm taking in some of her food and a teddy that smells of Benji .. how sad am I? :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 30, 2010)

*vibes* for you, little Luna. ray:

You have very cute bunnies.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank You .. I think so too! :biggrin:

Here's Luna, about to set off to the vets ..








She was very good and sat there, quite alert and unworried in the vets. Bet she wont if I have to take her again! :shock::big wink:

Picking her up at 4.30 pm ... It's costing me Â£58.00 which I think is a really good price for a doe.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 30, 2010)

Well. Benji has had a wonderful afternoon. I've been out in the garden tidying .. well tidying as best as I can. I'm suffering with leg and back problems at the moment so the tidying I'm doing is really all in my head .. i.e. mental notes of what I want other people to do.

Anyhow, I let Benji out and he's had a fantastic run around the garden. He nipped under the fence to have a graze on next door's lawn. He's extremely good and always comes back and into his cage when he's had enough. He's currently sitting on top of his castle enjoying the autumn sunshine. (Photo to follow) I've brought the cage nearer to the patio door now the night's are getting darker earlier as I let the rabbits run around in their run till I go to bed at night and it's sometimes pretty late and very dark!

It's 3pm now and as they say "no news is good news" so if something bad had happened to Luna I am sure they would have called me. Only an hour and a half to go!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 30, 2010)

ray: Loaved the pictures. Benji could be a twin for our Charlene, they look exactly alike. We had a little Sealpoint Nethie that use to be a total terror. His name was Mr. B which was short for Beelzebub. It took about four years and a lot of bleeding (me) before he settled in and became a pretty decent bunny--he was fairly old by then too.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha Nancy .. though I have to admit, when you've taken some time to "tame" them, you really feel a sense of not only achievement, but utter love !

Well, I went to collect Luna and the vet told me she had given her some pain meds and anti biotics. She's removed the womb and ovaries .. everything down to the cervix. There's a tiny 1 inch cut.

She's lay in her carry case with one eye open and one eye shut. She's licked my hand and licked some water off of her hand.

We now have her inside and have brough Benji in to see if he will enourage her to eat. I put some pineapple juice down and Benji has nearly drunk the LOT .. he loves it! Just trying to get Luna to eat now.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 30, 2010)

I hope she has a quick and speedy recovery.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 1, 2010)

Am really happy to say that Luna is sat up and both eyes are open this morning. Her head's a bit wobbly but that's all. She pooping and peeing so her gut is healthy.

I was so scared last night.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh I'm so happy to hear that your Luna is doing great ! She has your love and Benji's. I think that helps her a lot  Get well soon, Luna. :hug2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 1, 2010)

In spite of the number of spays I have done, I'm always nervous! I've had gals take several days to recover and have had to Critical Care, etc. before. I love, love, love the pics!!!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 2, 2010)

I must remember what Luna was like after her op! I was frightened to death the night she came home as one eye was shut and she kept sitting up, then just flopping out as though she were (the d word .. not going to tpe it).

Hollie says Mookie was like this but I can't remember .. old age and medication affecting my memory ... so I'm noting it down now !


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 27, 2010)

How is Luna?


----------



## Saffy (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello, so much has been going on in my life that I've just not had time to keep up.

All is well with BOTH Ben, who will be 9 on the 28th of this month and little Luna who will 3 on 11th April.


Lots to tell you, so will catch up later.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 19, 2013)

Love the pics of your buns, they look like such a sweet little couple, glad to hear that they're both doing well


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 19, 2013)

Just read through your blog. Loved the pics. Your buns are adorable! I can't wait to here more about them.


----------

